# Im asking for my girl



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey umm What is the best style of bra to wear? My wife is a G with a 28 inch strap. No clue what that means but what do you ladies think will be comfortable for hilly xc single track


----------



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Title 9 has a really good selection of sport bras, many for bustier gals. That might be a good place to start looking.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Wyrd said:


> Hey umm What is the best style of bra to wear? My wife is a G with a 28 inch strap. No clue what that means but what do you ladies think will be comfortable for hilly xc single track


Hi, I am very busty. Though I have a couple of the high-impact style exercise bras, I prefer wearing one of my normal, non- padded underwire bras with a simple stretchy exercise bra (like those made by Champion) over to reduce motion. Works for me.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

LadyDi said:


> Hi, I am very busty.


Hi.


----------

